# New vodafone deal internet usage..is it competitive?



## rrfgvdsfsd (24 Feb 2005)

Here's the deal I need to use my laptop outside of the office/home and I need something which will link up with the internet through the phone.
I'm no technical wiz so bear with me.
First off are Vidafone the only company who provide this service?
As it stands I have eircom on the home phone with internet and broadband.
Ideally I need a service provider with whom I can get all my needs met, ie phone/net/broadband/net usage outside of home etc.
Anyhow these are my options.
Are they competitive?
First off Nokia 6630 3G Phone price of that is €169 with 1st 20 MB free data, 1000 mins free every weekend till December.
I'll then pay €30 per month for the service of having the net link up via the phone.
With that €30 I'll get 75 mins free to any number anytime and another 60 mins free at peak time to any landline or vodafone number.
There's also voicemail.
As it is I dont use my mobile an awful lot, perhaps €20 with meteor a month although the home phone bill has been very heavy.
Bearing in mind I'll still be hooked up to eircom for the purposes of the broadband, how much am I likely to save on the existing home phone bill?
I'll have to pay for broadband, but surely if I scrap the landline I'll just have to pay for broadband?
Is there likely to be a service provider coming into this area anytime soon?
Does the deal I described look competitive to you?


----------

